# Walnut & Cherry Box call



## screaminskullcalls (Jul 2, 2013)

Just finished up this box call, from some wood I received from
Flacer22. Walnut box inlayed with cherry and hand checkered.
Cherry lid also checkered, and a cherry base.

http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/IMG_2884.jpg
http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/IMG_2885.jpg


----------



## myingling (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## RW Mackey (Jul 2, 2013)

Great looking box, I think I see a couple of yelps running down the sides. Sweet......

Roy


----------



## dbroswoods (Jul 2, 2013)

screaminskullcalls said:


> Just finished up this box call, from some wood I received from
> Flacer22. Walnut box inlayed with cherry and hand checkered.
> Cherry lid also checkered, and a cherry base.
> 
> ...



Great looking box call!!! 

Mark


----------

